# Game Review Format



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the template code for the game review format we would like to use to keep reviews in a comparable and orderly fashion. You can cut and paste the code into a new thread and change the contents for your review. These are general guidelines and can be altered to your liking, but please try to stay somewhat consistent.

You may desire to use our Testing forum to get your review as you would like it... then post it to the review forum.

You may use our FREE Image Gallery for hosting images.

Below in the next post is what the posted template looks like.

Template code to cut and paste:

```
[PLAIN][IMGL]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/game_review_format_1.gif[/IMGL]
[B]
Game Title: 
Publisher: 
Developer: 
Genre(s): 
Players: 
ESRB Rating: 
Release Date:
Review Rating: :halfstar: :1star: :1.5stars: :2stars: :2.5stars: :3stars: :3.5stars: :4stars: :4.5stars: :5stars:
[/B]

[B]Story[/B]
  
Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  


[IMGR]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/review_format_2.gif[/IMGR]Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  


[B]Gameplay[/B]

Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   

[IMGL]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/review_format_3.gif[/IMGL]
[B]Graphics and Sound[/B] 

Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  


[B]Extras[/B] 

You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.  You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.  You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.  You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.  You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.  You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.

[B]Summary[/B] 

Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. 

[CENTER]Here you might include a link to a YouTube video about the game.
[IMG]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/game_review_format_4.gif[/IMG][/CENTER][/PLAIN]
```
Once you have cut and pasted the above code into your thread, replace the image links with your image links. Again, you can use our FREE Image Gallery for hosting images if you want to use it. 

Add the *Game Title*, *Publisher*, *Developer*, etc (whatever information you have). 

Take away the stars that you do not need... leaving only one star code for your review.

Replace the text under each heading... (for the example the text under the heading *Story*, *Gameplay*, *Graphics and Sound*, etc.)

It is pretty much all done for you other than replacing your pieces into the thread.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/game_review_format_1.gif[/img]
*
Game Title: 
Publisher: 
Developer: 
Genre(s): 
Players: 
ESRB Rating: 
Release Date:
Review Rating: :halfstar: :1star: :1.5stars: :2stars: :2.5stars: :3stars: :3.5stars: :4stars: :4.5stars: :5stars:



*

*Story*

Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. 


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/review_format_2.gif[/img]Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. 


*Gameplay*

Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/review_format_3.gif[/img]
*Graphics and Sound* 

Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. 


*Extras* 

You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included. You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included. You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included. You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included. You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included. You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.

*Summary* 

Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. 

Here you might include a link to a YouTube video about the game.


----------

